# Penn Senator 114 6/0



## bwise

Is there any way I can switch from posts to a full fram on an penn senator 114 black sides without getting a tiburon or something just go to another penn frame? Thanks.


----------



## foreverfishing

pm pompano joe or ocean master. they will be able to tell you and probably have one available


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate

You can use a graphite or aluminum half-frames.
Graphite - http://store.scottsbt.com/183-114H2-Frame-Assembly-f-114H2-P25985C548.aspx#
Aluminum - http://store.scottsbt.com/183N-114HL-Frame-Half-Aluminum-P8611C192.aspx

The Graphite requires one smaller diameter post. The Aluminum requires the stand and screws. Both will need a new clamp.


or if you want a full frame: 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/1522874-post33.html
or
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/1508442-post24.html


----------



## Pompano Joe

*Hlw*

Penn also made a full aluminum frame for the 6/0. Here's a Penn 114HLW I built for sharkin' earlier this year. Typically black, this Penn full aluminum frame is Duracoated silver (Duracoat calls this color stainless). The frames are still available through pennparts.com, but pricey, and occasionally you'll see a HL or HLW on ebay. IMHO, your best bet is to find one used and start building from there.

I've got another wide and a standard width that I plan to build soon. Let me know if you're interested. This HLW weighed 3 pounds as shone (w/ massive power handle) and the wide width adds over 100 yards of spool capacity (mono) to the standard width 6/0.


----------



## bwise

O thats awesome I plan on using this reel for sharks from the beach and Id rather have a wide frame but a standard full frame would be more than sufficient for now I want to upgrade most if not all of the internals that I can too. The frame would probably be the first thing id want to do though. Or what would be best to do first?


----------



## billfishhead

I ve never liked the full or half frames that penn made.....break off just one screw and youll understand

after repairing reels for years the charter boats want the old original penn set ups

if you must try to go with half frames ive got several nib frames


----------



## Pompano Joe

What do you want for them billfish...and how many do you have?


----------



## bwise

So either stay with posts or go with an aftermarket frame then would be best?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate

bwise said:


> So either stay with posts or go with an aftermarket frame then would be best?


The aluminum half frame or the PENN full frame (183-114H-T) would be my choice. You can't find the 183-114H-T frame at a parts store anymore, you've gotta find them second hand. The HLW frame (183-114HLW-T) requires a new spool, which is why I didn't post it.


----------



## Ocean Master

I too would be interested in the frames.


----------



## fishonthegrill

So i can use the full frame on the 114h with posts....also joe,did you have your frame coated grey or did you buy it that way?


----------



## Pompano Joe

fishonthegrill said:


> So i can use the full frame on the 114h with posts....also joe,did you have your frame coated grey or did you buy it that way?


Yes, you can use the standard size full aluminum frame if you can find one. But, as I said before, I would look for a used reel, even a parts reel, and start there. That way you've got the frame and spool and everything matches up. Agree with *BTA*, probably won't find a new one in the standard size. If you get a wide frame, you've got to find a wide spool. That's going to me hard to find new as well.

I don't keep the SS upgrades for the 114 in stock, but *Ocean Master* does. 

*bwise* also makes a good point about corrosion. I avoid that be lubing every screw when I put one together. And my gear doesn't get the use or potential abuse of a charter boat.

The frame in the pic above is Duracoated silver. The stock color is black.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate

dltd


----------



## billfishhead

newell usta make some wide frame conversions that were very nice


----------

